

R on the iPhone/iPad? Not so much....a GPL violation - agconway
http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.comp.lang.r.general/192129

======
ZeroGravitas
Despite the headline from the email thread, the GPL is just one of the
problems, including e.g. code written in a non-approved language (Fortran).

